# Master Control w/Sector Dials are shipping



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

Got mine today, super excited to wear it out tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats! Looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Lovely, congrats!


----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats! It's a very nice watch. I hope one day JLC will release a non-date version of this too.


----------



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

flame2000 said:


> Congrats! It's a very nice watch. I hope one day JLC will release a non-date version of this too.


The date window is definitely controversial, but I would be lost without it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

What a beaut! Congratulations on a lovely time piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TickingAway2824 (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome!

Just saw it in the boutique today! Looked soo sharp.

My only complaint. Date window should be moved a few mms. to the right for balance. Enjoy!


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice watch. Great price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice watch, but I'll wait until it's on the resale market



Redfury said:


> Nice watch. Great price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

any thoughts or impressions about the watch OP? i went to burdeens (a jlc AD) up in the north suburbs today to see if they had one to try on, and they said that they haven't even received word on when they'll receive some. pros/cons? or perhaps a quick and dirty review?


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think JLC hit a home run on this one. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the purchase! Is there lume on that?

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

So after having the watch for a month, I can tell you I'm really impressed with it. I've received a number of compliments from coworkers - both those that are into watches and those who aren't. The sector dial is a distinctly different look, and I find myself wearing it on "dress casual" days. I'm business formal Monday - Thursday and normally wear a blazer on Fridays, which is typically when this watch comes off the winder. I do occassionally wear it during the week, but I am limited somewhat by the band. 

The band is probably my only complaint. I have a difficult time with the blue alligator strap, both in terms of the color (blue?) and the comfort level (not great). I ordered a new Camille Fournet gray leather strap for it from Sydel & Sydel in Chicago, so waiting on that to come in. I know that CF supplies some of the JLC factory straps, but this one is simply not comfortable. 

Again, can't emphasize enough - love the watch. Will likely wear it for 1-2 years anyway, and then see if it's worth a trade to another JLC. Perhaps a Master Calendar?


----------



## jmatthewhouse (Mar 19, 2017)

No lume, it's strictly a daytime watch.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please be sure to post more pics with the new strap!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats! This watch is the subject of my latest obsession! Need to try it on in person soon.


----------



## brucethemanlee (Apr 8, 2016)

jmatthewhouse said:


> Got mine today, super excited to wear it out tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Looks great!!!

two questions
1) what is the lug width
2) are the hands blue or black (looks black in your picture but shows blue on the JLC website)


----------



## entrynmbrv (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder if this means I can see one in person finally. When I went to the boutique in NYC they made it sound like there was one lonely watch touring the planet and I had _just_ missed it.


----------



## brucethemanlee (Apr 8, 2016)

entrynmbrv said:


> I wonder if this means I can see one in person finally. When I went to the boutique in NYC they made it sound like there was one lonely watch touring the planet and I had _just_ missed it.


They have samples to view at the boutique now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006monster (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful classic, nice pick up!


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Beautiful watch, love those hands. gratz


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice. Historically relevant.


----------



## brucethemanlee (Apr 8, 2016)

Tried these babies on for size 









Very nice watches!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet, I got mine over the weekend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

What's the lug-to-lug measurement on the plain date version?


----------



## grnbean (Apr 4, 2012)

just got mine today!


----------

